# Heinkel He 111P-1 1/32



## Lucky13 (Nov 3, 2012)

Found this build!

Revell HE 111 P-1 - Works in Progress - LSP Forums

...and here's for you Terry, when you're back online!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 3, 2012)

looks pretty damn good!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 3, 2012)

Sure does Wayne!
Also trying to find some shots on the gunner's seat on the '111 for Terry, backdating his H-22 to a H-3...


----------



## Airframes (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks old chap - that more or less matches the interior photos I found on Neil's blog (Falke Eins) and Guttorm's pics.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 3, 2012)

Quite right old boy!


----------



## rochie (Nov 3, 2012)

this is in the Schiffer book i gave you Dogsbody, second to last page !


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 3, 2012)

Another one, with good ol' Guttorm...

Revell He 111 P2 - Works in Progress - LSP Forums


----------



## Airframes (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks Karl - just been looking at that page a few minutes ago - mised it first time around!!
Another good pic there too Jan old chap - thanks awfully. Might get around to building the darned thing by about February (not saying _which _February though!)


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 3, 2012)

Anytime old boy! Have a pint!


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks for that site. I just spent a couple of hours there today!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 4, 2012)

It's funny how you get a slightly better seat in 1/48 (middle) than in 1/32 (top)... 
Dark coloured fuselage is the 1/48 and the lighter is the 1/32 He 111...


----------



## Airframes (Nov 4, 2012)

I think that might reflect the slight design changes between the 'P' and 'H' series old boy. The 1/32nd scale kit is a monster isn't it ! I thought the Revell Ju 88 was big, but the heinkel must be bl**dy massive!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 4, 2012)

Hippocroccofrog massive old boy!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 5, 2012)

Nah, _nothing_ can be that massive! Maybe it's French .......


----------

